# Change in colour



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi guys

Just wondering if any of you have experienced a change in colour with your Vs?
Pepper will be 10 weeks old on Friday and we have noticed she has gone a lighter shade around her shoulder blades/ neck area?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jessica - I call those angel wings.  Both of our red dogs have them.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcys coat gets a bit lighter in colour round her shoulders when she is shedding her coat...


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Aww I love that you call them Angel wings! She is a little Angel.. most of the time! 

I've just done some reading up on it and it seems quite normal so I'm not too worried as long as she's happy and healthy.

Thank you for your replies x


----------



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

I have read where people refer to the markings as a "saddle". Our Lucy has them as well, and it is considered normal, from what I understand.


----------

